# Want Eldar Fire Prism Clear sprue H: ££ or bits



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm looking for 2 of the clear sprue that you get with the current Fire Prism tank


If anyone has a couple or even one, or know where to get them let me know!

Can offer cash or bits form a variety of armies

Thanks in advance

(UK)


----------

